# My new website is up...



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Please let me know what you think, things you think I should add, etc.

www.maureensworld.com

(hint: click on Halloween)


----------



## BudMan (Jan 10, 2007)

Maureen, I only checked out the Halloween section, VERY nice. Some day, I'll have enough stuff to do a website; then I'll have to learn how!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*love it*

I loved the pirates, all of it, what a detailed job. Very ingenious use of a hula hoop! I may "borrow" some of your ideas for 2008, I was thinking of a pirate theme for then anyway. it looked awesome!


----------

